# BBC: Golden Frog: Fighting & Mating



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Description: In a stream in Panama, Sir David Attenborough uncovers the rare Golden Frog and watches as it waves to ward off rivals and calls to females. Brilliant high quality images from BBC natural history masterpiece, Life in Cold Blood.


Google


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

That was OUTSTANDING!!!

John


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Very cool, hope those frogs were successful.


----------



## wcsbackwards (Oct 4, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think these frogs were collected for captive breeding immediately after filming. I thought I read that somewhere.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I know that the Oklahoma City Zoo has some..


----------



## elblando (Dec 8, 2008)

thats a great video. I have watched my male R. Fantastica fighting in the same way, minus the waving.


----------

